# Inspiration



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Puzzlewood, apparently in England:
http://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/topic343271.html

Moss tank, lots of rock, trim the moss really short.

You can do it.

--Nikolay


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah something like that could be recreated in the aquarium but will require patience. The rocks would need to have a rough surface for the moss to grab onto. Lava rock works well for the moss to adhere to. I've used a brown hair net to hold the moss to the rock.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

is that russian, german, norway or sweetin? crazy aquascapes rock looked down below.


----------

